# Bessacarr E425



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi does anyone on here own a Bessacarr E425 reg no :FJ56 ASU ?
We traided it in at Brownhills Newark July 07 and would love to know who owns it now ?

Ash...........


----------

